# Removing dealer sticker from rear window



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Need a bit of advice. The dealer I bought my car from has stuck its sticker in my back window. It's a gluey one, not a static cling, and it's over 4 lines of the heated rear window.

I would like to remove it for several reasons:

1) While it is positioned outside of the rear wiper sweep, it is in my line of sight and is annoying
2) The dealer in question is crap, and it annoys me that my car is a rolling advert for them
3) I hate having things stuck in the back window generally.

Any tips on getting the sticker off without damaging the heated rear window element below (including pulling off the plastic that covers the element, as so many of these stickers tend to do when removed)?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Glue and tar remover?
Carefully pick a corner up and keep spraying behind.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wipe some Tardis over the sticker and leave to soak, then working at one corner pull the sticker off. Any residue left just wipe over with Tardis.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

+1

Tardis is made for this job, it is a glue remover also :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks folks, I'll get some Tardis and give it a try.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Razor blade to lift a corner (well away from the heating trace element) then pull off, use a tar remover after to clean any residue.

I'm not convinced spaying down the back will be much better....and it will take a bunch of time.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have the same problem what did they stick it on with super glue, a corner I wish.

Tardis.

Thanks John


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

If you don't want to order a big can of Tardis, you can use 'Sticky Stuff Remover' which comes in a small white bottle from B&Q and some Supermarkets. Works very well.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

eBay sells small bottles of Tardis


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

maplins sell it too


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Bero said:


> Razor blade to lift a corner (well away from the heating trace element) then pull off, use a tar remover after to clean any residue.
> 
> I'm not convinced spaying down the back will be much better....and it will take a bunch of time.


Just pulling the sticker away as-is will also pull the protective layer off the window that covers the heated rear window elements. Trust me, I speak from experience on that one. Did that on my last car, made a right mess.

The dealer I bought the car from has already managed to do it itself by removing the rear window sticker from the original supplying dealer. Fortunately the element has not been broken, only exposed, and I've been able to cover the exposed area with a static cling Fair Fuel UK window sticker (not ideal, but at least it's something I can support being stuck to my rear window).

I'm going to get a small bottle of Tardis and give it a go. Not fussed about it taking time, just want it to be successful.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> eBay sells small bottles of Tardis


Never a good idea :wall:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I bought 500ml of tardis from CLBvaleting - they decant it into a ready made trigger spray bottle.

Hope that helps


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

Off-topic(ish) but.... quick question:

Is Tardis safe on diamond cut wheels? It sounds like a harsh solvent which could mess up paintwork. 

At the moment I use AG SuperResin to try to remove tar stains from my wheels and its not too bad.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Just use ya finger nail that's what I do then wipe off any residue with some glass cleaner. Job done


----------



## chris- (Mar 27, 2011)

Heat gun/hair dryer the sticker so that it peels off with the glue on the sticker. Also it wont damage the heated elements


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Never a good idea :wall:


As long you stick to company's with good feedback you shouldn't have any problems, I never have.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> As long you stick to company's with good feedback you shouldn't have any problems, I never have.


Most of the Ebay sellers aren't sticking to the law with regards to sending dangerous chemicals.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

hair dryer to soften the glue to get the sticker off first, then some (readily available stuff) nail polish remover, petrol, wd40, hair spray, aftershave, on a cloth and rub it over the residue to remove whats left.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

chris- said:


> Heat gun/hair dryer the sticker so that it peels off with the glue on the sticker. Also it wont damage the heated elements


The man talks sense heat up with hot air gun and 99% of the time they just peel off...

allow to cool then wipe over with tardis (along the element not across it) Or wd-40 or IPA then clean with normal glass cleaner


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Quite simple really, use some brake cleaner that you may have in the garage.


----------

